# Nikon N80 advice



## serita13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am a novice photographer.  I have a Nikon N80 35mm film camera with a Nikon AF 28-80mm G lens and also a Quantaray 70-300mm lens.  It is all in mint condition. It was a gift when I had my son. I am not sure if I want it or if I should switch to a digital camera.  I was going to list it all on craigslist for 750.00. Is this too cheap? Also, if I switch to a digital Nikon is the quantaray lens compatible with the digital models?  Any suggestions or advice please! I know the nikon n80 is a great camera and I don't want to make a mistake by letting it go. I am not very knowledgeable with these things and appreciate any help! Also, what do you think of the Nikon d3100 in comparison to what I have now?


----------



## compur (Apr 27, 2011)

Your lenses will work on many Nikon DSLRs but on some models there will be a loss of some features such as auto-focus.  

There is a lens/body compatibility chart here:
Nikon SLR Camera & Lens Compatibility Chart

Prices on film bodies have plummeted in recent years.  You might get lucky and get $100 for your N80 body but it's more likely you would get less -- like $40-$50.

I would suggest keeping your gear and buying a nice used Nikon DSLR body.  Then you can shoot both film or digital and see which you like best.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Keep the N80 and the Quantaray lens because you'd just about have to give them away.  You might get $80 or so for the 28-80mm but honestly I'd just keep the whole kit.

You didn't mention how old your child was but if they are a new addition then a digicam is what you need.  All the snapshots and video would bankrupt a modestly sized bank if you were using film.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 27, 2011)

Your kit is only worth about $80, I'd keep it.  $750 is about what that kit cost new 10+ years ago. If you buy a nikon dslr, get one with an af motor so u can use your old lenses. A nikon d80 can be had for only $300 these days on the used (ebay) market. Cheaper new nikon dslrs (d3000, 3100, 5000) don't have an af motor and would only be good for manual focusing your lenses.


----------

